# What a surprise



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought I was seeing things, it is only October.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Poor fences:wink2::laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Poor fences:wink2::laugh:


The wooden bit is falling to bits, they have a wire fence to keep them in.

We also have kilometres of fencing around fields, being erected to keep the swine fevered Polish wild pigs from getting to far into this country, goodness knows who is in charge of the planning because my garden is open to these fields and no fence here, but I suppose they are good pigs and think they are not allowed in gardens.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Jan as any sheep farmer will tell you in order to ensure ewes have access to spring grass to provide milk for their lambs male sheep are kept away from them until (around here) October. Optimum timing with a gestation period of about 5 months. 
My joke about the fences was implying that at least one ram had escaped their mandatory celibacy.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Jan as any sheep farmer will tell you in order to ensure ewes have access to spring grass to provide milk for their lambs male sheep are kept away from them until (around here) October. Optimum timing with a gestation period of about 5 months.
> My joke about the fences was implying that at least one ram had escaped their mandatory celibacy.:smile2:


There are only a few Sheep, I think they rent the rams at the right time.
I have seen a very bright star in the sky over that way for a few nights :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We kept goats for years and they did not come into season until the autumn. I do believe, however, that some rare breeds of both sheep and goats do breed all year round. I read that they are using the genes to try to bring lambing to an all year round way of managing lambing. 

You could borrow them for grass mowing duties Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> We kept goats for years and they did not come into season until the autumn. I do believe, however, that some rare breeds of both sheep and goats do breed all year round. I read that they are using the genes to try to bring lambing to an all year round way of managing lambing.
> 
> You could borrow them for grass mowing duties Jan


I could, but who's going to shovel up all their droppings? Oh no, not me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sheep droppings are like currants. Just leave them to bio degrade


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Reminds me of some friends who moved to the country and had heard that a gaggle of geese not only make excellent guard dogs but would also keep their grass under control by grazing it.:smile2:

You had to be very careful when visiting not to slip over on their s××× between the car and back door, dreadfully slimy stuff :laugh::laugh: they had made the mistake of feeding them scraps outside the back door


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We kept our horses on a farm at one time where they had geese. Fantastic guards and yes they do eat grass. He fenced them in so no slimy poop  He also kept a German Shepherd for guard duties and his wife kept Chihuahuas. The chihuahuas were by far better at alerting to a strange noise than the GSD


----------

